# Looking for rats in the Memphis area



## conseil (Jan 31, 2014)

My son and I are looking to provide a good home to 2-4 rats. We are in the Memphis, TN area. If anyone is aware of any rats in need or know of any good rat resources in this area please let me know.

CM


----------



## LuvDaRats (May 26, 2013)

If your willing and able, the GA Rat Rescue located in Atlanta currently has some fabulous cases in foster care right now - http://garatrescue.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## conseil (Jan 31, 2014)

Unfortunately, GA was a bit too long of a trek for us to make. 

We found some rats up for adoption in our area and now happily share our home with 4 sweet young rats. THANKS!


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

If you happen to run across any more for adoption please let me know


----------

